# Any Computer Suggestions?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Computer is dying, bless its little hard drive. 

Any suggestions for a decent but very cheap laptop? I do nothing but read the news and blather on a couple boards. This thing has gotten to where it isn't worth the trouble to come to the board and I've been using my tablet for reading the news.

Any ideas? All are appreciated.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Toshiba satellite laptops are okay. BestBuy bundles them with a soft case and mouse for less than 4 bills...370 something...enjoy window 8...lol


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm on a first year iPad still and though it's battery collapses more quickly today then in the beginning I'm still good with it. Since I took the teaching gig I found out I get a discount at apple plus they have a good collection of refurbished computers so if this gig continues I may go with a Mac book. Otherwise based on what you wrote why not the $249 chrome book? I'm thinking that's a possibility too. My notebook is 7 years old and I use it in dire circumstances only today.



Denton said:


> Computer is dying, bless its little hard drive.
> 
> Any suggestions for a decent but very cheap laptop? I do nothing but read the news and blather on a couple boards. This thing has gotten to where it isn't worth the trouble to come to the board and I've been using my tablet for reading the news.
> 
> Any ideas? All are appreciated.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chromebook! OK, that looks like an idea! 

See, this is why I always hang out with people who are smarter than me. 

I'll be getting one of those after I recuperate from my son's college bill for this semester. 

Until then, I'll see y'all whenever I have the patience for this tired thing or for knucklepounding the virtual keyboard of the Tablet.

Thanks again for the ideas, y'all!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm trying to find the down side to the Chromebook. I see they offer an ACER too for $199 but that company never has had a good reputation. The one down side I'm seeing to the chromebook is no hard drive - they pretty much give you a cloud like drive free for 2 years and then make you start paying a subscription for it - IDK - how much that might be - but its 2 years down the road too. 

Still at $249 for a Chromebook vs $1200 for a Macbook I'm reconsidering the Mac even wtih the edu discount or a refurbished model.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I know a lit of folks are on board with the apple thing but I continue to wonder why! Costs are higher, performance us nothing to write home about and most if the hardware is shared these days. If a Mac can do it so can a PC. 

Then there is software availability, which is like 1000 times as much for PC as for Mac. Virus protection used to be a selling point but that is no longer the case. 

I find that most if the apple/Mac selling points stem way back to win 3.0 days, but sheesh, that was what, a century ago? Wow, you can click on stuff and macs are "cool." Really? I even get wanting to swim against the current, but not for an extra $1000.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Its a good point. My iPad was a gift from my brother and my wife has been shocked how much I use it. I wish it tracked hours of use because I got hundreds on it - actually thousands. I had an iPhone before it came out and have always enjoyed what the iPhone could do, but I am annoyed at the high cost of the iPhone (monthly). Even when you get one with a contract the monthly is killer. I tried to get away from AT&T once and go TMobile with a 30 dollar a month plan and limits - couldn't do it. They had horrible coverage and my wife travels in some areas where I NEED her to be able to call out. So we go free 4s' phones after the 5 came out and are on contract again at $127 a month for the two of us. (after her discount through an employer). I have had some sales jobs where the phones are useful and its that, the iPhone, which makes me look at apple.com products. It works, it always works, it works good, does everything I want, and so its natural to look at their computers. But you are right - the cost just isn't worth it.



pastornator said:


> I know a lit of folks are on board with the apple thing but I continue to wonder why! Costs are higher, performance us nothing to write home about and most if the hardware is shared these days. If a Mac can do it so can a PC.
> 
> Then there is software availability, which is like 1000 times as much for PC as for Mac. Virus protection used to be a selling point but that is no longer the case.
> 
> I find that most if the apple/Mac selling points stem way back to win 3.0 days, but sheesh, that was what, a century ago? Wow, you can click on stuff and macs are "cool." Really? I even get wanting to swim against the current, but not for an extra $1000.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

A couple of months a go I was in the same boat my desktop died, it was old and would have been expensive to rebuild. Time to get something new, I went with a laptop, I thought about a tablet and even looked at a few, yet I wanted a reasonably good sized screen and a keyboard. I was surprised that a lot of laptops were relatively inexpensive. Windows 8 kind of threw me at first and now I'm liking it. It's different and very fast.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Denton, if you are planning to scrap the one you have, why not try a massive cleanup first? Uninstall and remove anything you don't need, then run a registry cleanup program such as WinASO Registry Optimizer, and then defrag your drive. You could find it runs as good as new.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

15.6" Toshiba Satellite Laptop with 640GB Hard Drive (L855D-S5220B) Deal of the Day | Groupon


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I sell Technology products for a living, my suggestion is to stay way from Chromebooks, they are cloud based. Clould basised technology + no internet = door stop. Don't be afraid to look at refubrished product now adays I will sell refurbished PC's 5 to1 to new PC's. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I work in the IT industry - programming and some training. I have been using Dell Latitudes for the last 10 or so years because they always had the reputation of being pretty much indestructible. Up until my current one, I think that was a reputation that was well deserved. (I travel about 40 weeks per year so my laptop is constantly being banged around in airplanes.)

That being said, I too have started shopping for the next one and I am thinking about going back to Dell (even though I have sworn for the last two years that I would not). Lenovo is a non-starter because it a Chinese company, HP/Compaq eh, I do not like the keyboard layout on Mrs Inor's Toshiba. Plus, it does look like they have fixed a lot of the problems that I have with my current Dell, and they have the added benefit of still offering Windoze 7 instead of 8.

And just to properly offend the Mac users on the board:

Q. Do you know the one thing a PC user can do that a Mac user cannot?

A. Shut the hell up!!!! :razz:


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Go and check out TigerDirect.com as they are about the cheapest in the business on everything.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You could do what I did. I recycled my old desktop and loaded Linux on it. 
I downloaded Linux (Lubuntu) for older and slower machines - the current version 12.10) and never looked back.
The only problem I had with it was double clicking which opens two of whatever you double click.

It forces you to use a password logon but I always did that anyway.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Tiger Direct always has some fair deals on new and refurbs. If that's all you use it for than you don't really need much. Most people don't really need the biggest, baddest computer out there today for their needs. Simply running the net and needed apps doesn't take that much for a modern computer. If your not taking the computer around and it's simply a stay home computer, than a desktop with a separate monitor can be a much better, longer lasting home computer. Laptops have a shorter shelf life normally as there not as robust and you're combining the two together with a less robust wiring connection. If the monitor goes out on the laptop your in trouble too and monitors in my experience go before the computer if you keep your computer healthy by running good cleaning software like CCleaner, anti-virus software and reformat from the operating and driver disks when things get sticky over time. I have to have a copy of the operating system and drivers disks with a computer or I don't want it. You save what you need to backups like usb sticks or another drive and reformat taking the system back to fresh again. Every new computer is so loaded with marketing and app crap, I prefer to reformat it from the start and only load what I want on it, but that's not for everyone of course. It's out of fashion to some, but I still like Dell's. They've got good deals most of the time and you can get the reformat and driver disks for your system from tech support. The day the stop giving them is the day I won't buy one from them anymore.

http://filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/

Laptops & Notebooks at TigerDirect.com

Desktop Computers & All-In-One Computers ? Home & Home Office | Dell


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Also shop Amazon and Newegg. Newegg beats Tiger in most things and has been my go-to resource since the late 1990s. 

I build my own desktop units and my current build is now 7 years old, but incrementally improved piece by piece. I now score 7.4 on Windows experience with an old machine. I could bump that to close to 9 if I went SSM, but probably save that for a new updated motherboard. Just swapped CPU for an e9550 over clocked to 3.4.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

It's worth mentioning again that Dell is still selling computers with Windows 7. A friend of mine just bought a new computer running Windows 8 and hates it. I always hated Macs operating system and that's why I stuck with Windows PC's. Helping him with the new one going through Windows 8 made me think about buying a new desktop with Windows 7 before you can't get them anymore, even though I don't a 100% need one right now. Man, whoever thought that was a good idea should be lined up with Bill and hit in the balls with a wiffle bat 5 or 6 times. Talk about a plate full of fried suck. I learned to use it, but hate it and don't want a computer with it. The rep said a person can switch it to a traditional Windows running format, but I don't want to jump through hoops. Windows 7 is a solid, smart system to me and I'm running it right now and happy doing so.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

We have not regretted moving totally to Apples after I retired. But, Apple has high upfront cost.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

+1 on the Toshiba Satellite mentioned above. (C55-A5285) I picked one up last weekend after my old XP machine started showing signs of going to that big computer graveyard in the sky.
I haven't been on here for a month because of that. I do have a lot of catching up to do. 
I'm still learning Windows 8. Can't say I like it very much, but...
The biggest complaint is the speakers. They sound like something out of a 10 cent toy.
750Gb memory. I'll probably never fill it up


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

joec said:


> Go and check out TigerDirect.com as they are about the cheapest in the business on everything.


I don't normaly promote, but that is where my paycheck comes from


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

ASUS makes great stuff


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

StarPD45,
My old (dead) computer was a Dell with the XP operating platform. At first I really did not like windows 8, I figured it was designed by people and for people with ADD, that was probably my most favorable comment about windows 8. Yet all things considered it has worked out and looking back the biggest hurdle I had was getting past my resistance to change.


----------



## Adan699 (Feb 27, 2013)

Me also looking forward right one. I read out interesting and informative ideas. I also believe Chromebook, good one as compared with others. thanks to everyone...


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I've used every operating system since DOS. At every change people bellyache about the stupid new memory-hogging changes that won't let them do what they did so easily before. 

At EVERY CHANGE in case you didn't notice that part. That means that people got used to the new system, realized that it did everything they could do before (and more!), and that IT (pun on I.T. department) became the new favorite. 

And so it goes. Except that hardware has so exceeded software now that hardly anyone bellyaches about memory anymore. 

Anyone really want to return to an 8-bit one way bus with a 256MB limit? Sheesh, not me. I like my terabyte drives, 64-bit quad-core system w/8 gig ram, etc (and these days that us just our smartphone...)


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

pastornator said:


> I've used every operating system since DOS. At every change people bellyache about the stupid new memory-hogging changes that won't let them do what they did so easily before.
> 
> At EVERY CHANGE in case you didn't notice that part. That means that people got used to the new system, realized that it did everything they could do before (and more!), and that IT (pun on I.T. department) became the new favorite.
> 
> ...


Pastornator,
I have a DOS system that has been "upgraded" to do most of what most computers are used for today. I can't run the latest games on it but I can read and write Word compatible documents and read and write Office compatible documents with it. I have a working CAD program and even an internet browser and mail package.
Dos continues to boot faster than my Linux and Windows OS's and it allows me to run software that won't run on either of the other systems. Because the operating system is so old it is completely free of viruses and has been completely stable since I installed it eleven years ago. I much prefer using my DOS system over other systems in my reloading, machining and shop. I have the software that I use most on that system and I can transfer to the other computers via my network or with cd, dvd, or thumb drives.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

While you can do some things, there is a world that you cannot do. But unless you use another computer with capacity you'll never realize. 

Dos boots first on all PCs. It still runs under the pretty pictures (in a sense). Yes it is faster... It is only booting up 1/100 if what gets lit up on a PC. But think of how fast they are actually booting these days. Mine is under 30 seconds and most of that is loading stuff I've set to auto boot on startup.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Chrome book tied to google.. And online. I personally don't like that idea and also why I don't have an apple PC. 

Assus and acer have some good stuff. Their quality has improved. iPad can do a lot but is not a laptop. Just peruse best buy and I'm sure you'll find an inexpensive unit. 

Just keep in mind that they ALL, including apple, use the same components, hard drives, memory and video.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> It's worth mentioning again that Dell is still selling computers with Windows 7. A friend of mine just bought a new computer running Windows 8 and hates it. I always hated Macs operating system and that's why I stuck with Windows PC's. Helping him with the new one going through Windows 8 made me think about buying a new desktop with Windows 7 before you can't get them anymore, even though I don't a 100% need one right now. Man, whoever thought that was a good idea should be lined up with Bill and hit in the balls with a wiffle bat 5 or 6 times. Talk about a plate full of fried suck. I learned to use it, but hate it and don't want a computer with it. The rep said a person can switch it to a traditional Windows running format, but I don't want to jump through hoops. Windows 7 is a solid, smart system to me and I'm running it right now and happy doing so.
> 
> View attachment 2292


I've been dealing with computers since I got the first apple kit computer as a gift when my wife thought it was an oscilloscope for my ham radio setup at the time. One thing I've learned in all these years is stay away from the new stuff until it has been proven to work. I went from Dos to Win 3 to Win XP to Win 7. I skipped a lot of the crap and also tried Unix for a number of years which was a great system though obsolete today. I guess I've owned about everything at one time or other from the apple kit up. Today I own a Lenovo desktop and laptop both running Win 7 which works like I like.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Said friend of mine decided they could take Windows 8 and shove it where the sun don't shine. He returned the other computer and bought a new one running Windows 7.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Armed with the info offered here, I was ready to strike a trot to the stores and find the best and cheapest choice - until son came home from Auburn with his hand stuck out.

I can't _believe_ how expensive books are, nowadays! A pure rip-off.


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

I own a Toshiba Satellite 17". Also a Galaxy Tab 10.1. Either of them are damn fine pieces of hardware


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Denton said:


> Armed with the info offered here, I was ready to strike a trot to the stores and find the best and cheapest choice - until son came home from Auburn with his hand stuck out.
> 
> I can't _believe_ how expensive books are, nowadays! A pure rip-off.


And they've got a long time scam running by simply changing particular wording or adding a new chapter to make new editions. Then the new editions are required for next term classes making all the older ones that can be bought used for cheap, out of date. With how little people remember from college and how little is actually useful in the working world where people have to be trained and oriented on a companies systems, I'd say college is one of the best scams going in general. All a person mainly gets for the working world is a piece of paper and the employers simply want to see a person has it. Not that the employees have much real world skill and experience to offer the employer from getting the degree. I look back on it now and wish I never bothered with college and just became a machinist. I could be making firearms right now.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I am hoping it doesn't take them 10 years to "tablify" all the books kids need in schools. Save the trees - whatever - if its not on the tablet I dont' read it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ripon said:


> I am hoping it doesn't take them 10 years to "tablify" all the books kids need in schools. Save the trees - whatever - if its not on the tablet I dont' read it.


Oh, these aren't "real" books. That doesn't change the price.

My sociology professor clued us in on the scam. The whole motivation for getting the doctorates is so that you can take old information, repackage it and wait for your turn to sell text books. If your repackaging is really spiffy, you get to do a couple of editions before it is the next doctorate-holder's turn at the money tree.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Settled for the Chrome book. I feel a bit like a sell-out by supporting Google and all, but this thing is a lot faster. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I carry this thing around on my bike all the time it has at least a 100,000 miles on it does most anything you need to do and they are CHEAP
250-300 10 inch Acre


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

You can pick up some _great deals_ on craigslist. Just search for something like "I5" or "I7" depending how fast you wanna go, and how much your spending.


----------

